# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Dunne benen!

## Nouker

Hoi allemaal.
Ik ben net nieuw, dus aangenaam in iedergeval!
Ik vind mij best dun en ik hoor het ook weleens mensen zeggen tegen mij van; en jij bent hardstikke dun dus jij kan er makkelijk doorheen of wat dan ook.

Ik ben1.71 ongeveer en weeg 50 kilo. Mijn moeder is ook smal en mijn opa en oma (vader&moeder van m'n moeder) zijn ook smal. Mijn vader was vroeger ook erg smal maar is aangekomen ( :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Dus het zit in de familie, hoe veel ik ook eet, ik kom gewoon niet aan.
Snelle stofwisseling waarschijnlijk...

Maar ik heb dus echt dunne beentjes, dunne bovenbenen en smalle kuiten.
Met broeken kopen is dat natuurlijk soms weleens een probleempje.
Nu aan jullie de vraag, kampen jullie ook met dit probleem? En hebben jullie een manier om dikkere benen te krijgen?

----------


## LaBelleVita

Hej, 
ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar, en ik zit ook met dit probleem.
Ik ben ook al mijn hele leven smaller dan de andere.
Veel is er eigenlijk niet aan te doen.
Ik vond dit vroeger ook een groot complex, zeker als ik broeken ging kopen.
Maar het belangrijkste is dat je gewoon leert tevreden zijn met jezelf en aanvaard hoe je bent. Het klinkt misschein cliché, maar je zal je veel beter voelen !
Wat ik nu wel doe, is op regelmatige uren evenwichtig eten zodat mijn lichaam voldoende voedingsstoffen kan opnemen. Hierdoor ben ik wel enkele kilo's bijgekomen en mijn benen zijn ietsje dikker.

Veel succes !
Jana

----------


## LookAtMe123

Heej! 
Ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem, alleen zit het bij mij niet in de familie... 
Ik haat het om bloesjes te kopen, dunne benen heb ik niet maar mijn bovenlichaam is echt heel dun. Ik vind het eng en weet niet wat ik er mee moet doen... 
Ik snap hoe jij je voelt... Ik ben een meisje van 16jaar, ben 1m74 en ik weeg elke dag iets anders, het schommelt tussen de 49 en 50, smorgens en savonds... 
Maar je moet proberen pasta's te eten, daardoor ben ik 3 kilo aangekomen. (die er daarna jammer genoeg weer is afgegaan) maar ik probeer veel pasta's te eten, maar niet te vergeten ook evenwichtig! Het heeft mij geholpen, ik hoop dat het jou ook helpt!  :Smile: 

Veel succes! 
Marjan! x

----------


## sakia

veel suiker eten en koolhydraten 3 keer warme maaltijden op een dag en vele snoepen

----------


## davanzu21

Hoe oud ben je als ik vragen mag?? Het zit veel in de ontwikkeling he, het komt vaker voor bij mensen tussen de 12 en de 16 jaar ongeveer. Ik zie zat van die meisjes rondlopen, en dan nog met van die zeer strakke spijkerbroeken aan..

----------


## LookAtMe123

> Hoe oud ben je als ik vragen mag?? Het zit veel in de ontwikkeling he, het komt vaker voor bij mensen tussen de 12 en de 16 jaar ongeveer. Ik zie zat van die meisjes rondlopen, en dan nog met van die zeer strakke spijkerbroeken aan..


Ik ben 16.. Maar ik draag absoluut geen strakke spijkerbroeken.. Ik haat die broeken. Ik schaam mij voor mijn lichaam dus waarom zou ik dan strakke broeken gaan dragen om dat nog eens te gaan accentueren?

----------


## davanzu21

> Ik ben 16.. Maar ik draag absoluut geen strakke spijkerbroeken.. Ik haat die broeken. Ik schaam mij voor mijn lichaam dus waarom zou ik dan strakke broeken gaan dragen om dat nog eens te gaan accentueren?


Dan nog heb je dunne benen?? Bij wijde kleren?? En zie je dat ook??

----------


## LookAtMe123

> Dan nog heb je dunne benen?? Bij wijde kleren?? En zie je dat ook??


Je ziet het niet zo fel, maar je ziet het wel..

----------


## davanzu21

Hmm okee... Je hebt ook ondergewicht he, zie ik.. Niet zo'n beetje ook.

----------


## meisje1985

davanzu21 je praat niet echt aardig zeg!
ik heb hetzelfde probleem, ben inmiddels 24 en heb een lengte van 1.70
weeg 53 kilo, soms wat meer, soms wat minder. 
Ik heb dunne armen, dunne benen, wel een lekker kontje :P en een mooie platte buik waar menigmeer jaloers om zal zijn,, ik heb er ook jarenlang mee gezeten, maar probeer mezelf nu te accepteren en sta veel sterker in mijn schoenen dan vroeger! Je bent wie je bent en als mensen je niet accepteren hoe je bent, dan fl*kkeren ze toch lekker op!! zo simpel als dat,, gewoon goed blijven eten, regelmatig eten en je spieren trainen helpt ook ! laat de rest maar praten,, je zult er vast fantastisch uitzien!!!! xx mayo

----------

